
Show HN: ReSeq – Reusing HiSeq DNA Sequencers - kasbah
https://wemakeit.com/projects/reseq-reuse-dna-sequencers?locale=en
======
kasbah
Hey HN, this is our campaign to write free and open source software for HiSeq
2000 and 2500 DNA sequencers. These are, now obsolete for DNA sequencing,
machines that can be used for a large variety of scientific tasks.

We just have a few days left to reach our funding goal.

Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18896318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18896318)

